
How the US Red Cross Raised Half a Billion Dollars for Haiti and Built Six Homes - binarray2000
https://www.propublica.org/article/how-the-red-cross-raised-half-a-billion-dollars-for-haiti-and-built-6-homes
======
tn13
Still better story is about how Hillary Clinton's brother bagged contracts to
mine Gold in Haiti after the disaster.

